# 1970



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

1970 was a good year. Found this Olds cutlass in a guys garage. He took it to paint and it didn't turn out well and quit. A 455 with a 400 trans... runs well. Thinking of a Burnt orange color. Love the old A-bodies!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sweet car. I love the Cutlass, and the 442 from that Era. 
I have a 68 road runner I found in the late 80's. The kids are arguing over who gets it. 
I think I still have a lot of years in me, they will have to wait ........


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Kevin, you are spoiled. But you definitely deserve it! good looking car. I can't wait to see that cruising the street.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice lookin' car. Thanks for posting and welcome to the Forum.

.


----------

